# Seilzugverlegung XT-Umwerfer am WXC5



## gabelfox (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,
beim WXC5 meiner Frau ist ein XT-Umwerfer verbaut. Wenn man sich die Verlegung des Seilzuges ansieht, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen wie enorm schwergängig der Umwerfer zu bedienen ist    Für einen weiblichen Daumen sehr schlecht zu handhaben. 
Das Seil steckt lediglich in einer Art Kunststoffmantel und wird dann direkt über die Kante des Anlötteils geknickt. Diese Kante ist "scharf", also nix rund oder so.
Also IMO ist das eine klare Fehlkonstruktion. Da hätte wohl ein anderer Umwerfer seinen Dienst besser getan, oder?
Habe an meinen Giant noch einen älteren LX-Umwerfer, da befindet sich die Seilbefestigung auf der anderen Seite der "Wippe". Das Seil würde also von oben kommen. 

Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten das Seil zu führen? Bei Canyon werde ich in jedem Fall auch noch direkt nachfragen.


----------



## asksam (16. Mai 2005)

Das sieht mir auch nach einer klaren Fehlkonstruktion aus, sorry Canyon. Kann mir auch nicht erklären, warum das Anlötteil so weit unten sitzt, dass so ein unglücklicher Zugwinkel entsteht. Man hätte es schräg anbringen müssen, um die Reibung zu reduzieren.

Ich denke, am Rahmen wird man wohl schwer etwas ändern können, aber vielleicht sind andere Umwerfer für so einen kurzen Weg besser geeignet. SRAM hat inzwischen ja auch einen rausgebracht. Vielleicht wird dieser mehr von oben angesteuert.

Ich kapiere eh nicht, warum Shimano die Besfestigung so weit außerhalb anbringt. Eine zentralere Aufnahme wäre IMO sinnvoller und auch viel ästhetischer (hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben?).

Bitte auf dem Laufenden halten!

gruss asksam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (18. Mai 2005)

@gabelfox: Hat sich Canyon schon geäußert? Hatte das WXC 5 evtl. auch für meine "bessere Hälfte in"´s Auge gefasst (Sparbuch 2005).

gruss asksam


----------



## ArminZ (18. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> @gabelfox: Hat sich Canyon schon geäußert? Hatte das WXC 5 evtl. auch für meine "bessere Hälfte in"´s Auge gefasst (Sparbuch 2005).
> 
> gruss asksam




Soweit war ich auch schon, aber WXC4 sind schon ausverkauft  . Ich meine (unverbindlich) der Verkäufer hätte erwähnt, dass die WXC5er auch schon weg sind. Bevor Du bzw. Deine Holde Dich bzw sich drauf freu(s)t, erstmal nachfragen und ggf. sofort bestellen. Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass oft auch die Männermodelle für die Weiblichkeit verwendet werden können. Mein XC4 in L ist zwar definitiv zu groß für meine Holde aber in M müßte es schon passen (sie ist 172 hat aber Schrittlänge von 86cm, also Müllerstochter, weil hoher Wasserfall). Also ggf. auf XC4 ausweichen und ggf. kurzen Vorbau drauf.


----------



## asksam (18. Mai 2005)

ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit war ich auch schon, aber WXC4 sind schon ausverkauft  . Ich meine (unverbindlich) der Verkäufer hätte erwähnt, dass die WXC5er auch schon weg sind. Bevor Du bzw. Deine Holde Dich bzw sich drauf freu(s)t, erstmal nachfragen und ggf. sofort bestellen. Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass oft auch die Männermodelle für die Weiblichkeit verwendet werden können. Mein XC4 in L ist zwar definitiv zu groß für meine Holde aber in M müßte es schon passen (sie ist 172 hat aber Schrittlänge von 86cm, also Müllerstochter, weil hoher Wasserfall). Also ggf. auf XC4 ausweichen und ggf. kurzen Vorbau drauf.


  Schade eigentlich! Naja, ich mach mich mal schlau. Canyon scheint sich ja dieses Jahr dumm und dusselig zu verdienen, wo schon so viele Modellvarianten ausverkauft sind. Vielleicht macht ja gabelfox von seinem 14tägigem Rückgaberecht gebrauch  

gruss asksam


----------



## asksam (22. Mai 2005)

@gabelfox: Na, immer noch keine Äußerungen von Canyon?

Habe heute den X.GEN Umwerfer von SRAM montiert. Bin wirklich begeistert! Die Seilzugaufnahme ist auch eine Winzigkeit zentraler, so dass der Winkel nicht so ungünstig ist. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass du keine Lust hast noch mehr Geld zu investieren, um die Versäumnisse von Canyon auszubügeln. Das bike war schließlich teuer genug!

gruss asksam


----------



## gabelfox (22. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
sorry, hatte gar nicht gesehen, das am 18.5. hier noch was gepostet wurde   

Ich zitiere einfach mal die 2! Antwortmails von Canyon. Die zweite Mail kam, nachdem ich nach 4 Tagen nochmal nachgefragt habe warum ich keine Antwort bekomme.
====================================

1.Antwort vom 20.5. nach Anfrage am 16.5.:

...vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Das der Zug nicht optimal geführt ist, haben wir
auch schon erkannt. Leider lässt sich das nachträglich nicht ändern. Es gibt
auch keinen Umwerfer der eine bessere Zugführung unterstützt......

--------------------------

2.Antwort vom 21.5. nach Anfrage am 19.5. ob noch eine Antwort kommt:

.......Da ich selbst bezüglich der Seilverlegung keine Auskunft geben kann, habe ich diesen Teil an die Kollegen in der Werkstatt weitergeleitet.
Nur ist momentan Hochsaison. Es kommen einige hunder Anrufe und E-Mails amTag wodruch auch zwangsläufig die Bearbeitungszeit ansteigt. Daher ist nicht immer mit einer Beantwortung innerhalb eines Tages zu rechnen momentan.

=================================

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, das Canyon evtl. im Tausch einen besser geeigneten Umwerfer anbietet. Dem ist aber leider nicht so. Wegen der scharfen Kante gebe ich dem Seil auf jeden Fall keine hohe Lebenserwartung. Dem Daumen meiner Frau auch nicht   
Der Kraftaufwand ist wirklich, ohne Übertreibung, enorm. Eigentlich nicht benutzbar der Umwerfer. 
Ich hatte auch damit gerechnet, das einer der Mods sich da vielleicht mal schlau macht. Ist ja schließlich ein Supportforum. Aber das Wartezimmer braucht wohl noch Dauerbetreuung.

@asksam
Mit Umtausch des Rades zugunsten deiner Frau/Freundin sieht es laut der besten Ehefrau von allen schlecht aus   Sie gibt das Rad nicht mehr her   Trotz des Umwerfers  
An welches Rad hast du denn den SRam Umwerfer angebaut? Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen?


----------



## asksam (22. Mai 2005)

@gabelfox: Den Umwerfer habe ich an mein neues ES 8 gemacht. Bild kommt erst im Laufe der Woche, da ich momentan wenig Zeit habe und die Bilder lieber mit Tageslicht machen möchte. Mit Blitz erkennt man zum Teil sehr wenig, wegen der harten Ausleuchtung.

Bei den Wartezeiten gibt wohl niemand sein heißbegehrtes bike wieder zurück. Vielleicht lässt sich Canyon deshalb so viel Zeit. Da steckt bestimmt eine Verkaufsstrategie dahinter  

gruss asksam


----------



## Haftig (22. Mai 2005)

Ist denn in Höhe der Wippe eine Möglichkeit der Zugaufnahme?

Dann Zug aus unterer Führung nehmen und nur über obere Führung laufen lassen.

Falls durch den dann entstehenden Winkel   
Wippe -Aufnahme Umwerfer der Schaltzug nicht an die Wippe kommt wäre dies eine Möglichkeit der Zugverlegung mit kleinerem Winkel und um mit weniger Kraftaufwand schalten zu können.

Wenn nicht muß Canyon sich was überlegen..........

Tschö


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,
sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Falls wirklich kein Umwerfer mehr mit Seilbefestigung auf der linken Seite zu bekommen ist, was bleibt da sonst? Ihr habt auch richtig erkannt, das Problem ist ja nicht nur die scharfe Kante und damit der Knick im Seil, sondern vor allem der viel zu flache Winkel mit dem an der Schaltwippe gezogen wird. Das Seil kommt eben viel zu tief von links.

Die Frage ist jetzt halt, wie soll man(n) weiter oben, in Wippennähe eine Seilaufnahme schaffen? Habe im Rosekatalog so Befestigungen für sogenannte "Anlötumwerfer für Rahmen ohne Anlötteil" gefunden. Da ließe sich evtl. eine Seilaufnahme befestigen. Ist die Frage, ob das besonders pralle aussieht. Aber da geht vielleicht doch die Funktion vor. 
Echt schade für so ein teures, wenn auch günstiges Rad.

Und Umwerfer mit linksliegender Befestigung gibt es wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr? Habe mal Bilder von dem X.GEN/SRAM gesucht. Im Prinzip liegt da die Befestigung aber doch immer noch mehr rechts, oder? Der Zugwinkel wäre zwar etwas günstiger, aber wohl immer noch nicht richtig gut.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## studentx600 (23. Mai 2005)

hallo,

habe mal ein bild von meinem canyon comp gemacht, bei dem der seilzug links befestigt wird. lt. roseversand ist das eine xt-version, die sowohl für top als auch down-pull geeignet ist.

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...  

p.s. der seilangriffspunkt liegt etwa auf schellenhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> habe mal ein bild von meinem canyon comp gemacht, bei dem der seilzug links befestigt wird. lt. roseversand ist das eine xt-version, die sowohl für top als auch down-pull geeignet ist.
> 
> ...


Ja, richtig. Das ist die Top Swing Variante (FD-M760). Hier ist die Befestigungsschelle weiter unten angebracht. Wenn der Platz ausreicht, sollt dies die ideale Lösung sein. Super Tip!

gruss asksam


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2005)

Geanau! was du brauchst ist der FD M760. Die zugverlegung ist für dieses model.
Anbei eine Zeichnung von dem Teil (sollte dich max 30 Euro kosten)

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## eufjan (23. Mai 2005)

Wenn es einen passenden Umwerfer von Shimano gibt, fragt man sich doch warum Canyon den nicht gleich verbaut!?
Offensichtlich ist ihnen da ja bei der Bestückung ein Fehler unterlaufen, vielleicht sind sie ja so kulant und tauschen den Umwerfer bei den noch ausstehenden Rädern (meine Freundin hat nämlich auch ein WXC5 bestellt...)

eufjan


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

Also erstmal thx für die zahlreiche Hilfe hier    

Der 760 wäre DIE Lösung. Leider könnt ihr im angehängten Bild sehen, warum das nicht funzen wird. Der angeschweißte Wippenhalter liegt genau da, wo der 760er angeschraubt werden müßte    Schade.


----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal thx für die zahlreiche Hilfe hier
> 
> Der 760 wäre DIE Lösung. Leider könnt ihr im angehängten Bild sehen, warum das nicht funzen wird. Der angeschweißte Wippenhalter liegt genau da, wo der 760er angeschraubt werden müßte    Schade.


Nix schade! Dann musst du zur Version (FD-M760E) greifen, die am Tretlager befestigt wird. Das würde ich dann aber einen Fachmann machen lassen, da man Spezialwerkzeug für die Lager benötigt. Preislich wahrscheinlich auch etwas teurer  Schau dir die Zeichnung von schappi noch mal genau an.

gruss asksam


----------



## AggressiveRider (23. Mai 2005)

servus

sorry aber so ein verkorxter schrott kann ja halt auch nur von canyon kommen.so was findsch noch nicht mal bei nem baumarkt-bike...  
also, mein lÃ¶sungsvorschlag:

beim roseversand gibt's so ein tolles teil, das sich WCW EASY ROLLER nennt.das kÃ¶nntest du ja gerade bei dem anlÃ¶tteil mit den zwei klemmschrÃ¤ubchen reinfummeln und dann hÃ¤ttest du die fast perfekte ablenkung zum umwerfer.  
das teil kostet 17,90 â¬ beim roseversand und ist im aktuellen katalog auf seite 407.  
vielleicht hÃ¤ttest du damit glÃ¼ck. wenn nicht kÃ¤ufst du dir einfach mal ein gescheites bike und nicht bei den canyonierern.  

alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AggressiveRider (23. Mai 2005)

halt!
hier noch die nicht ganz unwichtige bestellnummer: 561068


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Nix schade! Dann musst du zur Version (FD-M760E) greifen, die am Tretlager befestigt wird. Das würde ich dann aber einen Fachmann machen lassen, da man Spezialwerkzeug für die Lager benötigt. Preislich wahrscheinlich auch etwas teurer  Schau dir die Zeichnung von schappi noch mal genau an.
> 
> gruss asksam



Habe ich mir gaaaaaaaanz genau angesehen    Also ohne das ich das Teil hier in der Hand habe und mal an den Rahmen halten kann schwer zu sagen. Aber es sieht so aus, das an dieser Stelle das untere Drehpunktlager im Weg ist.
Leider gibt es hier keinen besonders gut sortierten Fahrradladen in der Nähe wo ich das mal testen könnte. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Möglichkeit.

Vielleicht kann Staabi sich dazu ja mal äußern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2005)

@aggressiverider: 
wow, ein ganz ein schlauer...


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2005)

@ gabelfox

Meine Frau hat einen FD 760 an ihren rad.
Ich werde heute abend einmal messen wo sich bei ihr die Schelle befindet( in relation zum großen Kettenblatt.
Ich meld mich wieder

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @ gabelfox
> 
> Meine Frau hat einen FD 760 an ihren rad.
> Ich werde heute abend einmal messen wo sich bei ihr die Schelle befindet( in relation zum großen Kettenblatt.
> ...




Super   
thx


----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mir gaaaaaaaanz genau angesehen    Also ohne das ich das Teil hier in der Hand habe und mal an den Rahmen halten kann schwer zu sagen. Aber es sieht so aus, das an dieser Stelle das untere Drehpunktlager im Weg ist.
> Leider gibt es hier keinen besonders gut sortierten Fahrradladen in der Nähe wo ich das mal testen könnte. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Möglichkeit.
> 
> Vielleicht kann Staabi sich dazu ja mal äußern.


Ja, jetzt auf dem Bild sieht man es besser. Ist eine verdammt knappe Angelegenheit... Da hilft nur probieren!

gruss asksam


----------



## studentx600 (23. Mai 2005)

unterkante schelle liegt bei mir ca. 65mm über tretlager-mitte - gemessen in sitzrohrrichtung


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. Mai 2005)

Ich finde halt du müsstest dir eigentlich gar keine Sorgen machen. da es sich hierbei um einen deutlichen Mangel handelt ist es ja wohl das problem von canyon diesen zu beheben. wie auch immer --und wenn sie den rahmen tauschen müssen. bleiben kanns so ja nicht, erst mal reissen dir laufend die züge und irgendwann ist dann auch die befestigung durchgescheuert, ich kann nicht verstehen wieso das so ausgeliefert wird und dann auch noch erwähnt wird das der fehler bei der montage aufgefallen sei  

gruss wbb


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Super
> thx



@ gabelfox
ich habe jetzt an dem rad meiner frau gemessen:
unterkannte schelle 40mm über oberkannte tretlager
oberkannte 60mm über oberkannte tretlager
D. h. die schelle ist ungefähr auf höhe des mittleren Kettenblatts.
Hat sich Canyon dazu schon einmal gemeldet?

Ich halte das auch für einen schwerwiegenden Mangel.
Ich habe das auf der homepage auf dem bild da auch einmal angeschaut und da ist der zug genauso miserabel verlegt, das ist also kein einzelfall.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

@weissbiertrinker
Bin völlig deiner Meinung. 
Aber wie sieht das bei einer Firma wie Canyon wohl in der Praxis aus? Ich meine, die brauchen schon 2 Wochen für die Zusendung eines fehlenden Lenkerstopfen. Und wenn ich dann in E-Mails mal ein bischen deutlicher, nicht frech, meine Meinung dazu äußere bzw nur nachfrage wo die Teile bleiben, fangen die langsam an komisch zu werden. Sorry, aber supportmäßig ist das die absolute "Tiere-die-sich-im-Dreck-suhlen-Firma". Kaum macht der Kunde "Probleme", wirds halt schwierig. Das habe ich mittlerweile so oft erlebt, ich reg mich schon gar nicht mehr drüber auf.

Der Hammer ist natürlich, das der Fehler zugegeben, aber keine Lösung angeboten wird. Aussitzen in bester Kohl-Manier nennt man das wohl.

Zum Thema:
Erstmal danke fürs Messen. Hatte ganz vergessen, das ich ja so ein XL-Topswingteil an meinem X2000 habe. Da komme ich auch auf die von euch gemessenen Maße.
Leider ist dort der Schellendurchmesser kleiner. Ich habe trotzdem mal alles abgebaut und drangehalten. Wie es aussieht müßte der Topswing genau zwischen den beiden Schweissnähten des Wippenhalters und des Tretlagergehäuses sitzen (Bild). Ohne das man da an der Schelle des Umwerfers ein bissl feilt, wird es auf keinen Fall gehen. Müssen halt so kleine Phasen ran. Dann könnte es gehen. Aber viel Platz zum Verschieben in der Höhe ist da dann nicht. Und 30Euro für einen XL-Topswing ausgeben, dran rumfeilen und dann merken: Es paßt doch nicht?   

Wenn ich dann mal so die LX-Schalthebel des X2000 betätige und wie das aufgrund der geraden Seilverlegung total leichtgängig flutscht.........es ist einfach ärgerlich mit dem WXC. 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

@gabelfox: Ja, es ist wirklich traurig! Da wartet man, dann ist das gute Stück da...   und dann so ein Dämpfer  

Kapiert denn Canyon nicht, dass Kaufinteressenten diese Forum lesen? Anscheinend ist die Nachfrage dieses Jahr so groß, dass man den Support klein schreibt (oder klein schreiben muss). Irgendjemand wird das bike schon nehmen. Nach meinem Verständnis müsstest du von deinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen.

Wenn momentan viel zu tun ist, dann reicht doch schon ein kleiner Hinweis, dass mann sich erst in einem Monat um das Problem kümmern kann, und räumt ein erweitertes Rückgaberecht wegen des Mangels ein. Ein einziger Satz! Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, oder?

Manchmal kommt man sich schon wie ein beta-Tester vor (microsoft lässt grüßen). Und einen Test der bikes für die weibliche Zunft habe ich auch noch nicht entdeckt. Da wäre so etwas gnadenlos aufgedeckt worden.

gruss asksam und bleib am Ball


----------



## Staabi (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



> Und wenn ich dann in E-Mails mal ein bischen deutlicher, nicht frech, meine Meinung dazu äußere bzw nur nachfrage wo die Teile bleiben, fangen die langsam an komisch zu werden. Sorry, aber supportmäßig ist das die absolute "Tiere-die-sich-im-Dreck-suhlen-Firma". Kaum macht der Kunde "Probleme", wirds halt schwierig.



Naja, ich habe die Emails in Kopie vorliegen, ich fand den Ton von Anfang an schon etwas frech, sorry. Zumal ich unserem Mitarbeiter glaube, das er die Lenkerstopfen höchstpersönlich bereits nach der ersten Mail per Post versendet hat, weil ich Florian als sehr zuverlässig einschätze. Wenn die 2x in der Post verloren gegangen sind scheint da ja mit der Adresse etwas nicht zu stimmen. Bitte mit Florian abklären, danke.

Wg. des Problems am WXC Damenrahmens: Leider ist das bereits im letzten Jahr aufgetreten und wir haben inkl. Fotodokumentation beim Rahmenhersteller reklamiert, denn von der Zeichnung her ist das natürlich so nicht vorgegeben. Das der Zuganschlag 2005 schon wieder so schief sitzt ist höchst ärgerlich. Natürlich wird der Umwerfer dadurch schwergängiger. Eine 100%ige Lösung ist uns dafür auch noch nicht eingefallen. Regelmäßig Sprühwachs an der Stelle macht den zug aber leichtgängiger. Tut mir leid, das wir da bis jetzt keine bessere Lösung bieten können.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Freti (23. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wg. des Problems am WXC Damenrahmens: Leider ist das bereits im letzten Jahr aufgetreten und wir haben inkl. Fotodokumentation beim Rahmenhersteller reklamiert, denn von der Zeichnung her ist das natürlich so nicht vorgegeben. Das der Zuganschlag 2005 schon wieder so schief sitzt ist höchst ärgerlich. Natürlich wird der Umwerfer dadurch schwergängiger. Eine 100%ige Lösung ist uns dafür auch noch nicht eingefallen. Regelmäßig Sprühwachs an der Stelle macht den zug aber leichtgängiger. Tut mir leid, das wir da bis jetzt keine bessere Lösung bieten können.
> Michael



Au, weia. Für 2005 ist ja wohl alles schief gelaufen, was schief laufen konnte.
Canyon könnte einem Leid tun, aber das ist wohl unternehmerisches Risiko, dass einige Euch in der Luft zerreissen könnten.
Aber privat wenigstens alles i.O?  
Gruß Freti


----------



## gabelfox (24. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euer (Canyons) Problem scheint zu sein, das ihr nicht hören wollt wenn ihr Mist gebaut habt. Die Wahrheit in deutlicher Aussprache wird dann im letzten Ausweg als "frecher" Ton ausgelegt. Werdet erwachsen und steht dazu was ihr hier veranstaltet. Wenn Canyon mit Kritik nicht umgehen kann und jetzt sogar ich als Kunde hier noch angegriffen werde kann ich nur noch mehr den Kopf schütteln. 
Und es ist ja schön das euer Florian ein zuverlässiger Kollege ist, habe ich mich auch niemals zu geäußert, da ich ihn auch gar nicht persönlich angesprochen habe. Ihr reagiert einfach nicht schnell genug auf E-Mails. Das ist  euer Problem. Am 9.5. habe ich nach den Lenkerstopfen gefragt, am 20.5 sind die Teile hier angekommen. Macht euch selbst einen Reim drauf. 

Mit dem Verkauf eines fehlerhaften Produktes ohne mich als Käufers vorher nochmal darüber zu informieren habt ihr euch IMO denn auch endgültig disqualifiziert. Ich fass es echt nicht. Ihr hattet von Mitte Januar bis fast Mitte Mai Zeit dafür. Ist euer Verhalten evtl. eine Frechheit? Oder ist die Frechheit, das mir das nicht paßt und ich das offen sage?
Warum reagiert euer Chef eigentlich nicht auf die an ihn persönlich gerichtete Anfrage durch "allee73" (hier aus dem Forum)? Finde ich total daneben. Leider bleiben solche Dinge unbewertet. 

Aber schiebt es mal auf den Kunden. 1899Euro sind heute halt nichts mehr wert. Und danke für die ausführliche Hilfe zur Problematik mit eurem Produkt. Das hilft mir echt weiter.


----------



## Staabi (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



			
				gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Am 9.5. habe ich nach den Lenkerstopfen gefragt, am 20.5 sind die Teile hier angekommen. Macht euch selbst einen Reim drauf.



Am 11.05. sind zum ersten Mal Lenkerstopfen an Dich per Post raus, die warum auch immer nicht angekommen sind. Von zu langer Bearbeitungszeit würde ich da nicht sprechen, eher von unglücklichen Umständen. Und zu Deinen Mails kann ich nur sagen: Wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es heraus.

Wg. des Umwerferzugs: ich gebe zu, ideal ist das nicht. Aber wie gesagt, die Zugverlegung war auch 2004 so und es wurde kein Rad aus diesem Grund retourniert. Was sollen wir denn sonst tun, alle WXC Fullys einstampfen? Es gibt leider keinen anderen passenden Umwerfer der die Zugverlegung entschärft.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. Mai 2005)

ganz im ernst. wenn ihrs vor auslieferung schon wisst, müsstet ihr sie einstampfen!! so ist es soi das der kunde sehr viel geld ausgibt und eindeutige mängel erh+lt und das darf nicht sein!!( sprühwachs ist ja wohl nicht dein ernst   )--andere lösung: einen adapter bauen lassen der an der eigentlichen aufnahme festgeschraubt wird und somit den winkel verändert!!

aber letztendlich ist die lösung der sache euer problem und euer finanzieler nachteil wenns sein muss--eigentlich sollte man alle 2004er besteller aufrufen ihr bike zurückzuschicken wenn sie selber nicht drauf kamen, und ihr als direkter ansprechpartner könt dann die rahmenhersteller belangen wenns echt nicht euer fehler war!!

sorry: aber das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## asksam (24. Mai 2005)

Ok, jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, woran wir sind, und können wieder einen Gang runterschalten  

Wenn Canyon vor dem Problem (oder neudeutsch "Herausforderung) kapituliert, so müssen wir uns doch nicht anschließen. Vielleicht können wir hier einen kleinen Wettbewerb starten: Rettet das WXC

Kreative und Bastler vereinigt euch und helft gabelfox und den anderen Betroffenen bikerinnen. Da Canyon auch etwas davon hätte, wäre doch bestimmt ein Hauptgewinn in Form einer Hose oder Trikots möglich, oder?

@gabelfox: Kannst du vielleicht den Abstand zwischen dem Zuganschlag und der Umwerferschelle nachmessen, damit man die Möglichkeit hat die Sache zu simulieren?

gruss saksam


----------



## eufjan (24. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, woran wir sind, und können wieder einen Gang runterschalten
> 
> Wenn Canyon vor dem Problem (oder neudeutsch "Herausforderung) kapituliert, so müssen wir uns doch nicht anschließen. Vielleicht können wir hier einen kleinen Wettbewerb starten: Rettet das WXC
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Vorschlag! ==> Rettet das WXC


----------



## readymaker (24. Mai 2005)

den taiwanesischen rahmenhersteller zu belangen stell ich mir nicht sehr einfach vor.

wenn ihr auf der canyon seite schaut, dann sieht es so aus als wäre auch schon das fotomodell so verbaut gewesen. dürfte also schon länger bekannt sein. aber irgendein adapter müsste sich dafür ja schon finden lassen und kann doch auch nicht die welt kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (24. Mai 2005)

einfachste lösung:





+





macht 20 
wenn sichs wegen der Wippe ausgeht


besser wäre natürlich, wenn Canyon ein teil fräsen lasst, das man in den Original Gegenhalter schraubt, das sowohl weiter oben, als auch etwas mehr seitlich und in optimaler krümmung ist. dürfte auch nicht die welt kosten


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Mai 2005)

so was in etwa,
hoffe, die grafik ist verständlich, habe hier kein gescheites Programm.

dürfte Canyon nicht viel kosten


----------



## Staabi (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

danke für den Input. Ich muss zugeben, an einen Fräsadapter haben wir noch nicht gedacht. Ich bespreche das mal mit der Werkstatt. [EDIT]: Bitte bei der Diskussion nicht vergessen, die Umwerfer sind ja schaltbar, die Bikes ohne Einschränkung fahrbar. Durch die unglückliche Stellung des Zuganschlags erhöhen sich allerdings die Bedienkräfte spürbar, das ist richtig. Ich hänge mich da mal dran, werde es aber wohl nicht mehr vor dem Urlaub abschließen können.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## asksam (24. Mai 2005)

@gabelfox: So, habe mir die Sache mit dem SRAM Umwerfer noch einmal näher angeschaut. Die Abweichungen sind so minimal, dass es wohl keinen großen Unterschied zu dem XT-Umwerfer machen wird. Ein paar Fotos findest du jetzt in meiner Galerie.

@staabi: Dann erst mal viel Spaß beim Umbau. Ich finde, aemkei77 hätte einen Preis verdient, oder?

gruss asksam


----------



## studentx600 (25. Mai 2005)

hab mal einen entwurf gemacht, wie man sich sowas vorstellen könnte.
die kanten könnte man durch trowalisieren glätten. auf dem stift ist ein gewinde (hier nicht sichtbar).... die winkel und anderen maße müssten natürlich angepasst werden. 
statt des stiftes könnte man natürlich bohren und eine schraube verwenden, würde die fertigung etwas leichter gestalten. dann wärs nur ein frästeil mit zwei bohrungen ;-)

oder natürlich wie oben beschrieben - einfach einen block mit schräg eingebrachten bohrungen...


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Mai 2005)

so ein programmchen hätt ich auch gerne, was verwendest du da? (und wie lange braucht man um sich einzuarbeiten?)

vielleicht solltest du die seite, die am Sitzrohr anliegt halbrund anfräsen, damit sich das teil nicht verdrehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (25. Mai 2005)

catia v5 - ist eigentlich selbst-erlernbar....sollte nur eine skizze zur verdeutlichung sein - die maße stimmen eh nicht ;-)

gute idee mit der einfräsung...allerdings wieder ein bearbeitungsschritt mehr


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Mai 2005)

danke, werd ich mir mal besorgen...

ausfräsung ist ein schritt mehr, kostet sicher mehr, würde aber um einiges professioneller rüberkommen, na ja, mal sehn ob canyon überhaupt was macht - der rahmen ist ja nicht defekt, sondern nur nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## weissbierbiker (26. Mai 2005)

so stell ich mir das vor und nicht ein " die taiwian sind schuld"!!
kreative zu canyon!!

ps: ich den der adapter kostet nicht die welt und hilft enorm--super!!
gruss wbb


----------



## wug2000 (26. Mai 2005)

wenn schon Catia, aber dann auch richtig auskonstruieren. Und noch was Catia V5 selbst erlernen halte ich für absoluten Quatsch und ich weiss wovon ich rede.

Stefan


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Mai 2005)

Was soll dass? Solche Sätzte so einfach hier los lassen?  Unnotigen Streit nur anfangen? Jeder mit seinem  . Und wenn disqualifizierend, dann mit Begründung.


----------



## Frankfurter (26. Mai 2005)

wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon Catia, aber dann auch richtig auskonstruieren. Und noch was Catia V5 selbst erlernen halte ich für absoluten Quatsch und ich weiss wovon ich rede.
> 
> Stefan



Es kommt halt immer draquf an wie fähig man selber ist und ob man vorkenntnisse von ähnlichen Programmen besitzt. Es soll auch Leute geben die des netmal wenn sies bei gebracht bekommen verstehen.


----------



## aemkei77 (26. Mai 2005)

darum gehts ja net, vielleicht gehört er ja selbst zu den letztgenannten   , 
aber studentx600 hat meinen vorschlag verdeutlicht, und dafür hat er dank verdient (mehr verdient er dran ja nicht  ) und keine blöden sprüche a la 





> wenn schon Catia, aber dann auch richtig auskonstruieren


----------



## wug2000 (26. Mai 2005)

war nicht böss gemeint, sondern sollte nur klar stellen wenn man schon in professionellen Programmen arbeitet sollte man sich nicht die Arbeit 2mal machen.


----------



## studentx600 (26. Mai 2005)

....das habe ich in zweim minuten gezeichnet...abgesehen davon arbeite ich ansonsten mit nx und weiß was ich mache. soviel dazu.

denke nicht, dass es nötig ist, hier fertigungszeichnungen abzuliefern....

p.s. catia professionell??! zum malen schon (geht schneller als in paint   ), zur analyse wohl kaum


----------



## gabelfox (26. Mai 2005)

Ich fand den Entwurf jedenfalls sehr gut. Für das erste "Echtteil" völlig ausreichend, oder?   thx für den Entwurf an studentx600   
Den erforderlichen Stift zum Einsetzen in den Anlöthalter mache ich evtl. noch heute Abend fertig. 

PS
Ist noch kein Fräs-, sondern ein Feilteil  

Der Winkel beträgt 35Grad
Da wo der Stift hinkommt beträgt die Dicke: 5mm
Gesamtbreite: 38mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (26. Mai 2005)

schaut doch gut aus - wenns dann noch passt    

hauptsache die dame ist zufrieden


----------



## gabelfox (27. Mai 2005)

So, feddisch   

Der Knick wäre mit 30Grad noch besser gewesen. Aber für den ersten Test isses i.O.. Der XT Umwerfer flutscht jetzt so wie es sich gehört.

Edit:
Ich habe die Seilführung oben geändert, so das dieses nicht mehr durch die Wippe, sondern außen vorbei läuft. Innerhalb der Wippe wird die Ummantelung ansonsten langsam aber sicher durchgescheuert. Und ich weiss nicht warum, aber Frauen haben eine genetisch bedingte Abneigung gegen Kabelbinder


----------



## asksam (27. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> So, feddisch
> 
> Der Knick wäre mit 30Grad noch besser gewesen. Aber für den ersten Test isses i.O.. Der XT Umwerfer flutscht jetzt so wie es sich gehört.


Applaus, Applaus, Applaus.... Sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus! Auf jeden Fall ist dein "gepimptes" WXC5 eine Rarität!

Wo ich die ersten Pläne und den ersten Rohentwurf gesehen hatte, kam in mir die Frage hoch, wie man vermeiden kann, dass der "Adapter" (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal so) sich verdreht. Aber das scheint ja nicht zu passieren.

So Canyon, jetzt wisst ihr wie es geht!

Ciao asksam


----------



## gabelfox (27. Mai 2005)

@asksam
ich habe den Stift für den Anlöthalter ziemlich eng gemacht. Gerade so, das der Lack beim Einschieben nicht beschädigt wird. Verdrehen kann der neue Halter sich aber schon alleine aufgrund des Druckes durch das Seil nicht. Meine Frau ist super zufrieden und was will man(n) mehr


----------



## Staabi (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

sieht sehr gut aus. Irgendwelche Probleme mit Knöchelfreiheit o.ä.? Ich melde mich nach meinem Urlaub mal bei Dir.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gabelfox (27. Mai 2005)

thx. 
Knöchelfreiheit ist gegeben. Auf dem Bild sieht es weiter vorstehend aus. Deshalb habe ich nochmal ein Bild von oben gemacht und von der anderen Seite mit der Seilführung außen anstatt innerhalb der Wippe.


----------



## nismo2002 (27. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> thx.
> Knöchelfreiheit ist gegeben. Auf dem Bild sieht es weiter vorstehend aus. Deshalb habe ich nochmal ein Bild von oben gemacht und von der anderen Seite mit der Seilführung außen anstatt innerhalb der Wippe.


Yo, erst einmal einen dicken   für die handwerkliche Leistung!!

Beim Lesen dieses Treads bekommt das Wort "Canyon-Supportforum" eine ganz neue Bedeutung   

Einen kleinen "optischen" Tipp habe ich noch für dich: 
Runde doch die Ecken und Kanten grosszügig ab und lackiere das Teil mit dem Lack aus der "Reparaturflasche" - dann sieht es aus wie ORIGINAL!!


----------



## Freti (27. Mai 2005)

Gute Arbeit.   Deine Frau kann stolz auf dich sein. 
Jetzt hast du es im Patentamt angemeldet und gehst in die Serienfertigung?
Gruß 
Freti


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. Mai 2005)

wow, sehr gut!! wenn das nicht mal ein kleines urlaubsgeld oder vieleicht ein extra hardtail von canyon verdient, kannste das auch für ein paar 100?? bikes von canyon produzieren?? ---klasse!!!

gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankfurter (28. Mai 2005)

wollt an dieser Stelle mal RESPEKT sagen


----------



## gabelfox (28. Mai 2005)

Hi,
vielen Dank für das viele Lob hier     So ein poliertes Aluteil sieht halt irgendwie immer recht nett aus.

Aber bitte nicht vergessen, das der Entwurf von "studentx600" stammt. Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht soooooo viele andere Möglichkeiten für das Aussehen gegeben hätte, finde ich es klasse das er sich gleich dran gesetzt hat um einen Entwurf zu machen. Auch wenn es (angeblich) nur 2 Minuten gedauert haben soll   
Gutes Teamwork   

Gegen ein Canyon Hardtail hätte ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden   , auch wenn es erst 2006 kommt (der mußte jetzt sein)


----------



## studentx600 (28. Mai 2005)

ok, vielleicht drei minuten   

prost


----------



## phil muc (7. Juni 2005)

Servus, 

bin heute auf den grandiosen support Thread gestossen. Gerade noch rechtzeitig da meine Freundin Ende Juni ihr heißersehntes WXC5 bekommt!

@ Staabi, Wäre super wenn Canyon die geniale Lösung kurzfristig umsetzt und 
   alle noch zu montierenden Bikes mit dem Teil ausstattet! 

Wie es scheint war die optimale Führung des Seilzugs ein "fast unlösbares" Problem für Canyon da bisher alle Bikes unverändert ausgeliefert wurden bzw. es gab wohl keine freien Werkstattkapazitäten.   

Hauptsache das Problem ist damit beseitigt!

Nochmal ein riesen Dank an die 2 "Erfinder", hoffe Canyon zeigt sich euch gegenüber dankbar und großzügig   

Phil


----------



## gratis (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo, hallo, hallo,

meine Frau bekommt das WXC 5 Anfang Juli. Ich bin nicht so ein Werkstattfreak. Was soll jetzt ich tun. Glaubt ihr im ernst, Canyon reagiert so schnell? Die haben das WXC fast ausverkauft. Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2005)

gratis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hallo, hallo,
> 
> meine Frau bekommt das WXC 5 Anfang Juli. Ich bin nicht so ein Werkstattfreak. Was soll jetzt ich tun. Glaubt ihr im ernst, Canyon reagiert so schnell? Die haben das WXC fast ausverkauft. Wer kann mir helfen?
> 
> Danke



Schick doch einfach einmal eine PM an Gabelfox, vieleicht baut erdir gegen Unkostenbeitrag auch so einen Adapter.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (23. Juni 2005)

hi, 
komme gerade aus dem (MTB-) Urlaub zurück   . Meine Frau meint, sie hätte nicht gedacht, das sie den Umwerfer sooooo oft braucht am Berg. Sie ist jedenfalls sehr froh, das dieser jetzt benutzbar ist. 

Ich habe hier mehrere Anfragen wegen der Herstellung des Adapters in meinem Posteingang. Sorry, wie gesagt, war auf Urlaub.
Also ich möchte schon gerne helfen. Leider dauert die Sägerei/Feilerei des Aluwinkels, die Herstellung des Gewindestiftes und das Bohren der Löcher incl. Senkungen usw. doch so einige Stunden *stöhn*. Ist ja alles von Hand entstanden. Ich wüßte auch wirklich nicht was ich dafür nehmen kann und ob es das dann wert ist. 

Von Canyon hat sich leider niemand gemeldet. Wurde ja weiter oben angekündigt    Da wird wohl leider nichts passieren.


----------



## Staabi (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, ist mir leider etwas untergegangen. Ich spreche morgen mal mit den Kollegen darüber.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Ede (27. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Wg. des Problems am WXC Damenrahmens: Leider ist das bereits im letzten Jahr aufgetreten und wir haben inkl. Fotodokumentation beim Rahmenhersteller reklamiert, denn von der Zeichnung her ist das natürlich so nicht vorgegeben. Das der Zuganschlag 2005 schon wieder so schief sitzt ist höchst ärgerlich. Natürlich wird der Umwerfer dadurch schwergängiger. Eine 100%ige Lösung ist uns dafür auch noch nicht eingefallen. Regelmäßig Sprühwachs an der Stelle macht den zug aber leichtgängiger. Tut mir leid, das wir da bis jetzt keine bessere Lösung bieten können.
> 
> ...



Hallo Staabi,

meine bessere Hälfte fährt ein *WFX 2000 aus dem Jahr 2001*. Auch dort tritt das Problem schon auf!!

Ich hatte dies immer auf den sehr kleinen Rahmen (XXS) geschoben. Das WFX ist noch ein Eingelenker (die geschrumpfte Version der damaligen FX-Serie - wer sich noch erinnern kann   ).

Der Zuganschlag ist dort am Hinterbau (also: Eingelenker) angebracht - genau wie das Schaltwerk. 

Wird es auch für die älteren MTB-Damenmodelle einen Adapter geben?
Evtl. dürfte sogar der neue Adapter auch an den älteren Modellen passen...

Als Koblenzer bin ich natürlich bereit, zu Test- und Anpassungszwecken das Rad vorbeizubringen.


----------



## stevens m6 (27. Juni 2005)

hallo an alle

würde eigentlich der e-typ umwerfer hier nicht abhilfe schaffen da er am tretlager befestigt wird, da dieser vorschlag noch nicht geäusert wurde


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2005)

stevens m6 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle
> 
> würde eigentlich der e-typ umwerfer hier nicht abhilfe schaffen da er am tretlager befestigt wird, da dieser vorschlag noch nicht geäusert wurde



Hallo Stevens m6,
wenn du dir die Beiträge #13 bis #16 anschaust siehst Du, daß das da schon diskutiert wurde.

Die eigentliche Abhilfe ist der Adapter konstruiert von Student 600 und gefertigt von Gabelfox.
Die Frage ist wann Canyon die Idee aufgreift und allen anderen WXC5 Besitzerinnen als Nachbesserung anbietet.

@staabi
Hast Du schon einmal mit einer unzufriedenen und klagende Frau eine Radtour gemacht? Wenn sich zum Ende der Tour die Klagen häufen, das man sich beim Schalten den Daumen bricht, dann das ewige Warten, weil Frau auf den vorderen Kettenblättern nicht mehr schaltet. Dann zu Hause die dumpfen Drohungen, das es die letzte Tour war auf die Frau mitgekommen ist.
Weißt Du überhaupt was die armen Männer leiden mussen?

Wo bleibt der Adapter
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freti (27. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @staabi
> Hast Du schon einmal mit einer unzufriedenen und klagende Frau eine Radtour gemacht? Wenn sich zum Ende der Tour die Klagen häufen, das man sich beim Schalten den Daumen bricht, dann das ewige Warten, weil Frau auf den vorderen Kettenblättern nicht mehr schaltet. Dann zu Hause die dumpfen Drohungen, das es die letzte Tour war auf die Frau mitgekommen ist.
> Weißt Du überhaupt was die armen Männer leiden mussen?
> 
> ...



  Eine bessere Begründung für sofortiges Handeln gibt es nicht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2005)

@staabi
ich möchte das nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen!
Ich habe das durchaus ernst gemeint!
Hast Du schon einmal mit einer Ehefrau gebiked die dich die ganze Zeit wegen ihrem Umwerfer zutextet?
Offensichtlich nicht!!!
Sonst würdest Du hier für alle Betroffenen eine Lösung anbieten!

Also was ist nun?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Buhmuckel (29. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @staabi
> 
> Hast Du schon einmal mit einer Ehefrau gebiked die dich die ganze Zeit wegen ihrem Umwerfer zutextet?
> Offensichtlich nicht!!!
> ...



   
Jaja, da hat man sie endlich zum biken gebracht und dann so was..  
Staabi mach was, ein Scheidungsanwalt kostet bestimmt mehr


----------



## ts37 (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Staabi,
gibt es schon eine Lösung seitens Canyon, oder wird überhaupt eine angeboten?

Meine Freundin hat auch ein WXC5 und braucht die ganze Hand zum Schalten, da die Daumenkraft nicht ausreicht um den Schalthebel ganz durch zu drücken.
Auf Dauer kann man das vergessen !!!  
Oder muß sich jeder für sich selber eine Lösung einfallen lassen?

mfg TS37


----------



## gabelfox (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also bei mir hat sich von Canyon trotz der Ansage weiter oben niemand gemeldet. Keine Ahnung, ob da noch was passiert   

Ich kann evtl. doch etwas machen und eine klitzekleine Stückzahl der geänderten Seilführung herstellen. 100%ig versprechen kann ich das allerdings noch nicht, entscheidet sich wohl erst nächste Woche   

Schön wäre, wenn ich ungefähr wüßte wieviele von euch Interesse haben und vielleicht was es kosten darf   

Es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn sich ein Veranwortlicher von Canyon hier nochmal kurz äußern könnte, ob von ihrer Seite noch was passiert. In dem Fall kann ich mir die Arbeit dann ja sparen, thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (6. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe zwar kein WXC5, aber ich finde es wirklich schwach von 
Canyon, dass sie sich nicht bei gabelfox gemeldet haben. Auch wenn
sie die Lösung so nicht wollen. 
Prost


----------



## weissbierbiker (6. Juli 2005)

schickt doch eure bikes einfach mal alle ein, ich denke das erhöht dendruck immens.

gruss wbb


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Staabi hat ja, s.O. zugegeben, daß der Rahmen nicht nach Spezifikation gefertigt wurde.
Das heißt also es liegt ein schwerwiedender Mangel vor. D. H. Ihr solltet wirklich den Rat von WBB befolgen und Eure Räder zur Nachbesserung einschicken. Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wurde in diesem thread ja vorgestellt und erprobt. Es gibt von seitens Canyon jetzt keine Entschuldigungen mehr. Wenn von Canyon keine Lösung angeboten wird solltet Ihr auf Wandlung bestehen. Vieleicht ist hier ja ein Jurist zugegen, der dazu etwas sagen kann.

Ich finde das Verhalten von Canyon in diesem Punkt schlicht für dickfellig!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## eufjan (6. Juli 2005)

Also, die Tatenlosigkeit trotz mehrfacher Ankündigung von Canyon ist schon ein starkes Stück! 
Staabi hat zweimal angekündigt sich bei gabelfox zu melden und wie wir heute erfahren ist da nichts passiert. 

Anscheinend werden die Damenmodelle nur in so kleiner Stückzahl gefertigt, dass es sich trotz bekanntem Problems (bereits im zweiten Serienjahr!!!) und vorhandener Problemlösung, Canyon kein Interesse hat, den Kunden eine Abhilfe anzubieten. 

Vielleicht denkt Canyon in etwa so:
"Verkaufen tuen sich die Räder ja auch mit schlecht schaltbarem Umwerfer, der Test in den Mountainbike Zeitschriften im letzten Jahr ist auch gut ausgefallen, also was soll's ... "

Mit der Hoffnung das Canyon doch noch was tut,
eufjan


----------



## Staabi (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, ich bin tatsächlich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen und die Sache ist mir untergegangen. Ich sende jetzt eine PM an Gabelfox.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Dosenbier (6. Juli 2005)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, ich bin tatsächlich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen und die Sache ist mir untergegangen. Ich sende jetzt eine PM an Gabelfox.
> 
> ...



@gabelfox
lass uns doch mal wissen ob sich Staabi jetzt bei dir gemeldet hat und ob es jetzt eine Lösung für die Leidgeplagten gibt

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gabelfox (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ja, Staabi hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Er fragt, ob ich Pläne mit Maßen für den Adapter habe. Die würde er gerne dem Canyon CNC-Mann in Koblenz zeigen. 
Darf ich mal Tacheles reden?   

Dieser Thread startete am 16.Mai! Ich habe am selben Tag per E-Mail mit angehängtem Foto des Problems bei Canyon angefragt, ob evtl. eine Lösung angeboten wird und erhielt bis heute keine Antwort. 
Daraufhin habe ich dann selbst Stunden damit verbracht, eine Lösung mittels eines anderen Umwerfers zu finden, habe dafür den XT-Umwerfer mehrmals ausgebaut um andere Modelle testweise ranhalten zu können. Die Maße und Winkel des von studenx600 gezeichneten Adapters mußten ausgemessen werden. Naja, und schlussendlich mußte der "Prototyp"    von Hand gefeilt werden
Ich habe inzwischen schon reichlich Zeit für das Teil investiert. Für die Betroffenen mache ich das wirklich gerne und auch umsonst. Für Canyon., die trotz diverser Hilferufe ihrer Kunden tatenlos bleibt, fällt mir das leider sehr schwer.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich will hier keinen dicken Reibach machen. Aber eine kleine Anerkennung, falls das Teil so oder ähnlich IRGENDWANN mal umgesetzt wird, sollte wohl drin sein.
Canyon hat IMO seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, bisher tatenlos zugesehen und möchte jetzt die  Lösung auf dem Tablett serviert bekommen   
Ich hoffe meine Kritik hier ist sachlich und nicht überzogen. 

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Staabi (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

eine "kleine Anerkennung" wird es sicherlich geben. Sorry das ich dazu in meiner Mail nichts geschrieben habe. Falls Du keine Bemaßung hast ist auch ein "Prototyp-Teil" für uns hilfreich, der schnellste Weg ist halt sicherlich, dem CNC-Mann schon etwas in die Hand zu drücken, sei es eine Zeichnung oder eine Vorlage. Und ich sage jetzt einfach mal, wenn Du schon etwas fertig hast, warum müssen wir das Teil dann doppelt erfinden?

Für Dein Engagement in der Sache habe ich Dir in der PM bereits gedankt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (6. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> .....Und ich sage jetzt einfach mal, wenn Du schon etwas fertig hast, warum müssen wir das Teil dann doppelt erfinden?



Hi,
ja genau, das müssen WIR dann nicht   

Zeichnung habe ich. Brauche dann nur noch eine E-Mail Adresse, damit ich den Scan als Anhang mitschicken kann. 

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Staabi (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bitte an [email protected].

Danke.

Ich melde mich dann hier.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gabelfox (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,
Zeichnung und Beschreibung müßten bei dir sein. 
Viel Spaß beim Fräsen   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## gratis (10. Juli 2005)

Ich habe das WXC 5 geordert. So wie es ausschaut, wird es in der 30 Kalenderwoche geliefert. Der Sachbearbeiter von Canyon kann mir aber leider nicht sagen ob sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Ich glaube, da das WXC fast ausverkauft ist, wird sich auch bezüglich der Seilzugverlegung nichts tun. Ich habe Canyon eine Mail geschrieben. Die Anwort war nicht Erfolg versprechend. Ich weiß nicht ob staaby etwas ausrichten kann. Für Canyon ist das meiner Ansicht nach  Augenwischerei an den Kunden. Mal sehen was passiert. Ich lass mich jedenfalls nicht unterkriegen.

Gruss Peter


----------



## phil muc (12. Juli 2005)

Servus, 

laut Canyon ist das Problem der schlechten Seilzugführung schon seit über einem Monat gelöst. Lest selbst was Marcus Graeser auf meine Anfrage geantwortet hat.

Gesendet: Donnerstag, 9. Juni 2005 12:53
 An: [email protected]
 Betreff: SS für XC4 `04 + WXC5 noch nicht ausgeliefert

 Servus,

 fahre ein XC4 `04 und hätte gerne neue Schnellspanner, da ich mich bei
 häufigen 1000 HM Abfahrten mit den Iridium Spannern nicht mehr sicher
 fühle!

 Für das WXC5 haben wir als Montagetermin den 29.06 und ich hoffe hier
 werden 2 Probleme im vorraus behoben:

1. Auslieferung mit vernünftigen Schnellspannern

*2. Auslieferung mit geänderter Seilzugführung zum Umwerfer*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166790&page=3&pp=25

 Ich weis, das Werkstattkapazitäten knapp sind, halte es aber für den
 Betrag von 1.899  angemessen ein technisch ausgereiftes und einwandfreies
 Bike zu erhalten! Mit meinem XC4 bin ich ansonsten sehr zufrieden und habe
 auch weiterhin eine gute Meinung von Canyon!

 Vielen Dank

 Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Antwort von Canyon:

Betreff: AW: SS für XC4 `04 + WXC5 noch nicht ausgeliefert
 Datum: Thu, 9 Jun 2005 13:35:39 +0200

Hallo Herr Bozem,

 bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür das wir erst einmal untersuchen müssen
 ob und wenn ja, welcher Fehler vorliegt.

 Deswegen richtete sich die Bitte an Leute die explizit auf Probleme mit
 den Schnellspannern hingewiesen haben. Ohne das auf den konkreten Fall
 beziehen zu wollen bestünde beispielsweise die Möglichkeit das es sich um einen Bedienungsfehler handelt. Es wäre dann mit Sicherheit nicht zielführend
 wenn wir die Schnellspanner aller Kunden daraufhin austauschen würden. Hier
 vor Ort ist wie in meinem Post beschrieben das Problem nicht
nachvollziehbar.

*Zu Ihrem zweiten Punkt haben wir eine Lösung gefunden.*


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Marcus Graeser

Finde es eine riesen Frechheit zu behaupten dieses Problem wäre gelöst wenn selbst einen Monat später noch keine definitive Besserung in Sicht ist!!!!!!!!

So langsam enttäuscht mich Canyon!

MfG 

Philipp


----------



## gabelfox (12. Juli 2005)

phil muc schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff: AW: SS für XC4 `04 + WXC5 noch nicht ausgeliefert *Datum: Thu, 9 Jun 2005* 13:35:39 +0200
> 
> *Zu Ihrem zweiten Punkt haben wir eine Lösung gefunden.*



Seit dem *9.Juni* hat Staabi 2x zugegeben die Sache verschwitzt/vergessen zu haben. ok.
Canyon, sprich Staabi hat dann erst am *6.Juli* nach einer Zeichnung bei mir nachgefragt. Naja, ok.
Aber IMO ist das nicht mal mehr ansatzweise komisch mit der Lügerei. Und dann auch noch zu schreiben "Wir haben eine Lösung gefunden".   

Canyon (Staabi) hat mir übrigens in einer PM für das Zusenden der Zeichnung mit Maßen einen 100Euro Einkaufsgutschein für den Canyonshop versprochen. Davon habe ich bisher leider nichts gesehen.

Ich bin echt platt  

Achso: Ohne die Frage nach der Zeichnung mit Maßen durch Canyon (Staabi)  hätte ich inzwischen eine kleine Stückzahl von 10-15 dieser Adapter  mit Hilfe eines Freudes herstellen können. Für die Betroffenen hier im Forum hätte das vielleicht sogar gelangt. Das habe ich aufgrund der Aussage von Staabi aber wieder abgeblasen   
Hätte übrigens ca. 6-9Euro pro Stück gekostet. Geht doch, oder?

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dran und habe eben noch einmal mit dem CNC-Mann gesprochen. Die Zeichnung, und das ist jetzt kein Vorwurf, ist nicht in allen Details eindeutig und muss deshalb noch diskutiert bzw. geklärt werden. 

Der Einkaufsgutschein, über den wir letzten Donnerstag gesprochen haben ist jetzt dem Konto als Guthaben zugebucht. Bitte bei Bestellungen mit Kundennummer an Michael Weigand, unseren Verkaufsleiter Hotline, wenden. 

Ja ich habe es im Juni etwas verschwitzt, jetzt läuft es, aber geht halt in einer größeren Stückzahl auch nicht von heute auf morgen. Die von Marcus Graeser angesprochene Lösung war eine Adapterlösung, die wir umsetzen wollten. Das war schon vor 4 Wochen in Planung, wird aber durch mein Versäumnis erst jetzt umgesetzt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gabelfox (12. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin dran und habe eben noch einmal mit dem CNC-Mann gesprochen. Die Zeichnung, und das ist jetzt kein Vorwurf, ist nicht in allen Details eindeutig und muss deshalb noch diskutiert bzw. geklärt werden.



Ob Vorwurf oder nicht. Unglaublich. Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder? Jeder Lehrling im zweiten Lehrjahr könnte alleine nach dem Foto des Adapters am WXC meiner Frau das Teil herstellen. Da es bis auf den Winkel und den Stiftdurchmesser bei fast keinem Maß auf 1/10 ankommt, sogar ohne Zeichnung. Außerdem habe ich die Zeichnung in meiner Nachricht ausführlich ausgeführt.

Zeichnung Adapter 

Kann sich ja jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden. Ich bin echt platt. Armes Deutschland. Das ist ja noch viel schlimmer als ich dachte


----------



## Staabi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also jetzt mal ganz langsam. Unser "CNC Mann" ist eine externe Firma, bei der wir hin und wieder Kleinteile fertigen lassen. Gehört nicht zu Canyon und fertigt lediglich in unserem Auftrag. Und es gab aufgrund der Zeichnung, die eben nicht genau ist, noch einige offene Fragen wie z.B. die Absenkung für die Befestigungsschraube, die Breite der Konstruktion usw. Und da der Mann ein genaues Angebot schreiben will mussten wir das noch klären. Was aber vorher nicht ging, da ich gestern und heute in Besprechungen war bzw. mit anderen Aufgaben betraut. Was das mit "armes Deutschland" zu tun hat frage ich mich schon.

P.S. Und wo ich gerade dabei bin mich aufzuregen: Emails fallen unter das Postgeheimnis und es ist eine grobe Verletzung der Netiquette diese in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Falk72 (12. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> eine grobe Verletzung der Netiquette


Dann frage doch bitte die Leute nebenan im Wartezimmer, was sie von der Informationspolitik seitens Canyons zum Thema "Verzögerungen" halten  

Sorry, aber der MUSSTE sein!!!

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Staabi (12. Juli 2005)

Zusammenhang? Es ist klar, das wir in der Information unserer Kunden über Verzögerungen sicherlich große Probleme haben, die wir abstellen müssen und werden. Aber das hat ja nun mit dem hier gar nichts zu tun.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gabelfox (12. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> .......P.S. Und wo ich gerade dabei bin mich aufzuregen: Emails fallen unter das Postgeheimnis und es ist eine grobe Verletzung der Netiquette diese in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Die Zeichnung ist mein Eigentum. Die kann ich so viel im Netz verbreiten wie ich lustig bin. 
Die Info mit der kleinen "Anerkennung" hier im Forum halte ich für gerechtfertigt, da in diesem Thread nach Herstellung des Adapter durch mich darüber Mutmaßungen gemacht wurden, wie Canyon sich erkenntlich zeigt. 

Ansonsten wird mir das hier jetzt bissl zu albern. Für ich ist das Thema durch. Ich hoffe für die Kunden des WXC, das die Lösung geliefert wird.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Staabi (12. Juli 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeichnung ist mein Eigentum. Die kann ich so viel im Netz verbreiten wie ich lustig bin.
> Die Info mit der kleinen "Anerkennung" hier im Forum halte ich für gerechtfertigt, da in diesem Thread nach Herstellung des Adapter durch mich darüber Mutmaßungen gemacht wurden, wie Canyon sich erkenntlich zeigt.
> 
> Ansonsten wird mir das hier jetzt bissl zu albern. Für ich ist das Thema durch. Ich hoffe für die Kunden des WXC, das die Lösung geliefert wird.
> ...



Ich habe nicht Dich, sondern das Post von Phil Muc von 16:39 gemeint.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Falk72 (12. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenhang?


Ja, ich hätte "Offtopic" davor schreiben sollen.
Aber gerade Canyon, die teilweise alles andere als Netiquette gezeigt haben, sollte sich beim Einfordern derselben vielleicht auch etwas zurücknehmen. 

Meine Meinung!

Ciao
Falk


----------



## gratis (12. Juli 2005)

So Staabi,

es nützt mir nichts wenn ich hier die Antworten verfolge. Ich will gerne wissen ob der Adapter beim WXC endlich zur Anwendung kommt. Ich finde es toll wie sich hier Gabelfox einsetzt. Jetzt will ich mal endlich eine Zusage von Canyon lesen. Ich jedenfalls werde das WXC 5 ohne Adapter zurückschicken. Ich fordere dann eine Mangelbeseitigung. Der Mangel wird von Canyon auch zugegeben.

Peter


----------



## phil muc (13. Juli 2005)

Servus Staabi, 

tut mir leid, dass ich eure Falschinformation und Verarschung, die an mich persönlich gerichtet war, "offen gelegt" habe!!! Falls du etwas daran auszusetzten hast, schicke mir bitte eine PM. 

In meinem Fall bin ich sogar froh über die Lieferverzögerung für das WCX5 meiner Freundin, da bei pünktlicher Lieferung die von M. Graeser versprochene Lösung wohl nicht umgesetzt werden konnte. 

Ich habe das Gefühl so langsam ruiniert sich Canyon den mühsam aufgebauten guten Ruf, denn ich werde mir zweimal überlegen ob ich Canyon künfig weiterempfehle!

Schade, dass ein Nischenprodukt wie die WXC Serie so vernachlässigt wird!

MfG

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

am Mittwoch werde ich ein Muster des Adapters abholen, austesten und dann das "go" geben. Bitte bis dahin noch Geduld. Ich melde mich dann hier, sobald wir das Teil verfügbar haben.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phil muc (18. Juli 2005)

Servus, 

hier auch von mir noch ein update zum Thema geänderte Seilzugverlegung:

Hatte heute wieder ein nettes Gespräch mit der Canyon Hotline da das WXC5 meiner Freundin nun nicht wie angekündigt in der KW 28 montiert wurde sondern zum X-ten mal in die nächste KW verschoben wird. Der Gipfel der "Frechheit" ist, dass auch dann nicht mit einer Auslieferung des WXC5 mit geänderter Seilzugverlegung zu rechnen ist!!! 

@ Staabi, falls das WXC5 im "Alten" Zustand an uns versendet wird schicke ich es umgehend an Canyon zurück!!!

So langsam Frage ich mich wirklich ob es gut war bei Canyon zu bestellen!!!

   

Gruß 

Philipp


----------



## eufjan (19. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Mittwoch werde ich ein Muster des Adapters abholen, austesten und dann das "go" geben. Bitte bis dahin noch Geduld. Ich melde mich dann hier, sobald wir das Teil verfügbar haben.
> 
> ...


Hallo, meine Freundin wartet auch auf ein WXC5, anscheinend wird es ja noch ohne den Adapter ausgeliefert, aber kann ich der obigen Aussage entnehmen, dass die Adapter gefertigt werden und dann den Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt werden? Gegen einen eigenhändigen Einbau hätte ich persönlich nichts, solange ich weiß, dass zeitnah Abhilfe geschaffen wird. 

Ansonsten müssten wir uns auch überlegen frühzeitig den (bekannten) Mangel zu reklamieren um nicht ein fehlerhafter Produkt akzeptiert zu haben und eventuell Reklamationsrechte zu verlieren.

Mit der Bitte um eine klarere Aussage,
eufjan


----------



## Rhön burti (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

mein Schatz fährt jetzt seit 10 Tagen Ihr WXC 5 und sie hat richtig Freude daran. Wenn es diesen von Gabelfox entworfenen Adapter über Canyon für alle WXC 5 Besitzerinnen gibt freuen wir uns natürlich. Dann wird ein richtig gutes Rad noch einen Tick besser.
Aber Tatsache ist auch: Der vordere Umwerfer lässt sich auch von zierlichen Frauenhänden einwandfrei hochschalten, auch wenn die Bedienkräfte etwas geringer sein könnten. Wer deswegen dieses Rad zurückgeben will, ist selber daran schuld.

Burti


----------



## Andy23NRW (19. Juli 2005)

Also ich möchte mich als Aussenstehender mal zu diesem Thread hier äussern.
Zunächst einmal möchte ich meinen Respekt vor den Leuten aussprechen, die hier eine Lösungsmöglichkeit in praktischer und theoretischer Form ausgearbeitet haben. Da muss man einfach mal ein Kompliment aussprechen!

Was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist die Art und Weise wie hier Canyon und ganz besonders Staabi an den Pranger gestellt werden. Wenn man diesen Thread hier so als Unbetroffener verfolgt, fällt einem der der teilweise unhöfliche Umgangston manch betroffenen Kunden doch sehr auf.

Ich will aber gleich dabei sagen, das ich die hier betroffenen Kunden natürlich in ihrem Unmut verstehe, doch sollte man sich auch mal Fragen wo es eine so enge Zusammenarbeit von Kunde und Händler heutzutage noch gibt.

Und an dieser Stelle muss man einfach ganz besonders auch mal den Staabi hier loben, dass er sich der Sache persöhnlich annimmt und die Sache bei Canyon vorantreibt. Das dass eine gewisse Zeit dauert bis es sich in die Tat umgesetzt hat, ist aber denke ich normal. Man kann in einer Firma nicht immer gleich mal "Hopp la Hopp" sowas umsetzen. Ich bin begeistert von dem gegenseitigen Support, den sich hier Kunden und Canyon liefern.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal sagen, dass ich die überzogene Kritik an Canyon / Staabi etwas schade finde, weil doch eine Lösung seitens Canyon vorzuliegen scheint und auch eine Belohnung für die Mühe von Gabelfox
in Form eines hochwertigen Einkaufsgutscheins belohnt wurde.

Ich glaube hier tun wirklich alles ihr bestes, ich bin begeistert von diesem Thread. Muss denn da wirklich ein so schroffer Umgangston sein?

Ich glaube man kann hier mit den Ergebnissen sehr zufrieden sein und sollte an dieser Stelle einfach mal den Leuten, die das Problem beseitigt haben und Canyon die die Lösung des Problems übernehmen auf die Schulter klopfen!

Und eines ist klar - die Kunden haben ein dickes Fell aber die Canyon Mitarbeiter haben es auch, was man hier teilweise im Forum so liest ist schon weit entfernt von jeglicher Höflichkeit. Ist für die Canyon Leute bestimmt nicht einfach. Und das Staabi hier auch noch den Kopf hinhält finde ich Klasse und das spricht eindeutig für Canyon.

Ich hoffe mich versteht keiner falsch, wollte nur mal sagen "Hey Leute seht euch an was ihr erreicht habt! Ihr habt hier ein Problem gelöst und solltet keine Unnötigen Anfeindungen aussprechen."

Ich sag nur Daumen hoch für diesen genialen Thread!


----------



## Hyper (19. Juli 2005)

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## eufjan (19. Juli 2005)

@Andy23NRW

Hallo,
dem größten Teil deiner Antwort kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Form sollte doch gewahrt werden (E-Mail-Veröffentlichung, Fäkalsprache etc. muss nicht sein). 
Es sollte jedoch nicht vergessen werden, dass der Thread, trotz gegenteiliger Aussagen von Canyon/Staabi, ein paar Mal in der Versenkung verschwunden ist und so der Unmut von z.B. Gabelfox, der ja schließlich die Lösung entworfen hat,  hervorgerufen wurde. Außerdem ist Canyon das Problem ja schon mindestens seit 2004 bekannt! siehe hier 

Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, dass das Problem gelöst wird und dann sind hoffentlich alle zufrieden und auch Canyon hat sich als kundenorientiertes Unternehmen gezeigt.

Gruß,
eufjan


----------



## phil muc (19. Juli 2005)

Oh Leute, 

als ich auf diesen Thread vor über einem Monat gestoßen bin war ich auch ein wenig überwältigt, dass es so Support engagierte Canyon-Biker gibt.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass Canyon die Leistung von *studentx600*   und *gabelfox*   sofort zu würdigen weis und so schnell wie möglich in die Serie einfließen lässt. Schließlich hat Canyon zugegeben, dass dieses Problem schon seit 2004 besteht und seitdem garnicht oder nur geringfügig an einer Lösung gearbeitet wurde weil, und das ist meine Meinung, die WXC Serie als Nischenprodukt nicht den Stellenwert der Topseller genießt. Überspitzt kann man Fragen: Muss es denn immer soweit kommen das Hersteller ihre Fehler auszusitzen versuchen bis technisch begabte Kunden Ihnen die Arbeit abnehmen??? 
Leider ist hier mindestens ein Monat zwischen Entwurf und Aktiv werden von  Canyon verloren gegangen!

Die Veröffentlichung der E-Mail finde ich in diesem Fall gerechtfertigt, da es hier um allgemeine Dinge geht, die alle etwas angehen und Canyon sicherlich die gleiche Antwort auf alle Anfragen bezüglich dieses Themas gegeben hätte. 

Nach der Aussage von Staabi kann es nur noch eine Woche oder X-Wochen dauern bis der Adapter verbaut wird.

Also munter weiter warten..............................................................

Gruß

Phil

P.S. Mir ist schon klar, dass diejenigen die nicht unmittelbar von dem Problem betroffen sind hier alles etwas lockerer sehen!!!


----------



## gabelfox (19. Juli 2005)

Rhön burti schrieb:
			
		

> ........Aber Tatsache ist auch: Der vordere Umwerfer lässt sich auch von zierlichen Frauenhänden einwandfrei hochschalten, auch wenn die Bedienkräfte etwas geringer sein könnten. Wer deswegen dieses Rad zurückgeben will, ist selber daran schuld.Burti



Ich gebe dir recht was das Zurücksenden angeht. Das wäre sicherlich übertrieben. Das Rad ist bis auf den kleinen Konstruktionfehler des Anlöthalters klasse.
Das einwandfreie Hochschalten sehe ich allerdings überhaupt nicht. Ich war nach den ersten 80km Touren mit Adapter und Frau    echt platt wie intensiv sie die Schaltung benutzt. Da flog die Kette nur so hin- und her   
Vor dem Umbau war nach 5x Umwerfer betätigen echt Schicht. IMO *MUSS* eine Schaltung, erst recht wenn XT draufsteht, so leichtgängig sein, das die Schaltvorgänge wie von selbst, ohne großes Nachdenken von der Hand gehen. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die ein oder andere Streuung bei der Betätigungskraft. 



			
				Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Daumen hoch für diesen genialen Thread!



  Hätte auch nicht gedacht, das das Thema auf relativ viel Resonanz stößt. Bin auch echt mal gespannt wie Canyon das Teil jetzt umsetzt. 

PS
Ich habe den Gutschein gleich in ein paar noch fehlende Teile umgesetzt, die ich mir so wahrscheinlich nie geholt hätte. thx dafür an Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (19. Juli 2005)

Also ich möchte mich als Aussenstehender mal zu diesem Thread hier äussern.
Zunächst einmal möchte ich meinen Respekt vor den Leuten aussprechen, die hier eine Lösungsmöglichkeit in praktischer und theoretischer Form ausgearbeitet haben. Da muss man einfach mal ein Kompliment aussprechen!

Was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist die Art und Weise wie hier Canyon und ganz besonders Staabi an den Pranger gestellt werden. Wenn man diesen Thread hier so als Unbetroffener verfolgt, fällt einem der der teilweise unhöfliche Umgangston manch betroffenen Kunden doch sehr auf.

Ich will aber gleich dabei sagen, das ich die hier betroffenen Kunden natürlich in ihrem Unmut verstehe, doch sollte man sich auch mal Fragen wo es eine so enge Zusammenarbeit von Kunde und Händler heutzutage noch gibt.

Und an dieser Stelle muss man einfach ganz besonders auch mal den Staabi hier loben, dass er sich der Sache persöhnlich annimmt und die Sache bei Canyon vorantreibt. Das dass eine gewisse Zeit dauert bis es sich in die Tat umgesetzt hat, ist aber denke ich normal. Man kann in einer Firma nicht immer gleich mal "Hopp la Hopp" sowas umsetzen. Ich bin begeistert von dem gegenseitigen Support, den sich hier Kunden und Canyon liefern.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal sagen, dass ich die überzogene Kritik an Canyon / Staabi etwas schade finde, weil doch eine Lösung seitens Canyon vorzuliegen scheint und auch eine Belohnung für die Mühe von Gabelfox
in Form eines hochwertigen Einkaufsgutscheins belohnt wurde.

Ich glaube hier tun wirklich alles ihr bestes, ich bin begeistert von diesem Thread. Muss denn da wirklich ein so schroffer Umgangston sein?

Ich glaube man kann hier mit den Ergebnissen sehr zufrieden sein und sollte an dieser Stelle einfach mal den Leuten, die das Problem beseitigt haben und Canyon die die Lösung des Problems übernehmen auf die Schulter klopfen!

Und eines ist klar - die Kunden haben ein dickes Fell aber die Canyon Mitarbeiter haben es auch, was man hier teilweise im Forum so liest ist schon weit entfernt von jeglicher Höflichkeit. Ist für die Canyon Leute bestimmt nicht einfach. Und das Staabi hier auch noch den Kopf hinhält finde ich Klasse und das spricht eindeutig für Canyon.

Ich hoffe mich versteht keiner falsch, wollte nur mal sagen "Hey Leute seht euch an was ihr erreicht habt! Ihr habt hier ein Problem gelöst und solltet keine Unnötigen Anfeindungen aussprechen."

Ich sag nur Daumen hoch für diesen genialen Thread! 

sehr interessant das....

gruss wbb


----------



## gratis (19. Juli 2005)

Es  ist doch jetzt das normalste, dass sich Staabi  hier einsetzen muss. 

Ich sehe es so: Das WXC gibt es nicht nur seit diesem Jahr. Canyon wusste vom Problem der Seilzugverlegung.
Erst Gabelfox konnte Canyon bewegen, endlich zu reagieren. Also war es ein engagierter Käufer der hier die Thematik zum Rollen brachte. Ich bin nun wirklich gespannt wie lange Canyon braucht, dass Ding umzusetzen. 

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob alle Käufer des WXC den Adapter nachträglich zugeliefert bekommen. 

Ich jedenfalls habe meiner Frau das Bike aufgeschwatzt, und will natürlich dass alles in Ordnung geht.

Zum Thema Zusammenarbeit Händler -  Kunde: Die Händler die ich kenne könnten sich gar nicht leisten den Kunden Woche um Woche zu vertrösten. Außerdem gibt es auch noch andere gute Bikes. Ruft mal bei Bionicon an, dann wisst ihr was eine kompetente Auskunft ist, da könnt ihr direkt mit den Mechanikern reden wenn ihr Probleme habt. Ich kenne auch Leute bei Steppenwolf die ihren Job sehr ernst nehmen und immer ansprechbar sind.
Dies als Zusatz zur vorigen Antwort und zu Andy23NRW.

Gruss Peter


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Juli 2005)

der andy wollte einfach mal zeigen wie gut er ist...bloss nicht drauf rumhacken...alles wird gut


----------



## Staabi (21. Juli 2005)

Update:

Ich war gestern und heute vormittag bei der Firma die den Adapter herstellen soll und habe ein Muster getestet. Das funzt noch nicht ganz so wie wir uns das vorstellen und wird noch in Details geändert. Dies wird auch die Montage für den Kunden vereinfachen. Leider ist die Firma im Moment ziemlich "dicht" und kann erst Mitte/Ende nächster Woche produzieren. Ich gehe deshalb im Moment davon aus, das wir den Adapter ab übernächster Woche versenden/verbauen können.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Freti (22. Juli 2005)

Das ist ja das schöne an Canyon, da ist nach spätestens 14 Tagen alles da  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## phil muc (26. Juli 2005)

Servus Staabi, 

was gibts neues bezüglich der Auslieferung des WCX5 mit Adapter???

Unser ursprünglicher Montagetermin war 28.06, hoffe Canyon versaut uns mit der Verzögerung nicht die Bikeferien Anfang August denn dann werde ich stinksauer!!!

Gruß

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

aktueller Stand: Laut der beauftragten Firma kann ich am Freitag das neue Muster abnehmen, Produktion dann am Anfang der nächsten Woche, Mitte der nächsten Woche habe ich die Teile dann da, falls nichts unerwartetes passiert. Wg. des Rades würde ich empfehlen mit der Hotline zu sprechen. ich habe von meinem Büro aus keinen Zugriff auf die Warenwirtschaft und kann keine Montagetermine usw. einsehen. Falls der Urlaub an dem Adapter hängen sollte können wir das Teil auch gerne anschließend versenden. Nochmals, die Räder sind ja ohne den Adapter auch gut fahrbar, wenn auch der Umwerfer etwas schwergängiger ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (2. August 2005)

Hallo,

der Adapter ist ab morgen verfügbar und kann über unsere Werkstatt unter [email protected] kostenlos geordert werden. Ab morgen soll der Adapter auch bei der Erstmontage direkt verbaut werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## schappi (2. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Adapter ist ab morgen verfügbar und kann über unsere Werkstatt unter [email protected] kostenlos geordert werden. Ab morgen soll der Adapter auch bei der Erstmontage direkt verbaut werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Staabi,

Super, dass das doch noch geklappt hat, das wird dich zum Schwarm vieler Frauen machen,
Kannst Du vielecht einmal ein Bild des Adapters und der neuen Seilzugverlegung mit Adapter hier posten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gabelfox (6. August 2005)

Hi,
als Threadstarter kann ich ja mal abschließend das "Finish" posten   

Habe den Adapter Dienstag per Mail bestellt, gestern schon da. Ich finde, das Teil sieht sehr gut aus. Die runden Kanten geben den letzten Schliff. Einen neuen Seilzug hat Canyon auch noch dazu gelegt.
Meine Frau möchte komischerweise allerdings "ihren" Prototyp behalten   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## asksam (6. August 2005)

Hi gabelfox,

Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich also doch aus! Super, dass aufgrund deiner Initiative auch andere Frauen in den Genuß eines leichten Schaltvorganges kommen.

Ich denke, dass deine Frau unheimlich stolz auf dich ist, und daher das Original nicht mehr hergeben möchte.

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem WXC5!!!


Gruss asksam


----------



## Andy23NRW (6. August 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> der andy wollte einfach mal zeigen wie gut er ist...bloss nicht drauf rumhacken...alles wird gut



Jaja...


----------



## gabelfox (7. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> .....Dies wird auch die Montage für den Kunden vereinfachen.....



Habe das Teil gerade angebaut. *meckermodusan*: Die Original verbaute schwarze Endkappe mit der Kunststoffverlängerung paßt nicht durch das Loch (da wo das Seil durchkommt)!? Falls der "Kunde" nun nicht zufällig eine passende Endkappe zur Hand hat, hat er wohl Pech. Entspricht auch nicht meiner Zeichnung. Abschneiden wäre noch eine Lösung.
Außerdem ist IMO der Stift für den Anlöthalter zu kurz und dessen Durchmesser zu gering. Der Adapter kippt im Halter schon derb zur Seite, statt plan aufzuliegen.  Das entspricht auch nicht der Zeichnung, die ich an Canyon geschickt habe. 
Es funktioniert alles gut, wenn man eine Endkappe zur Hand hat. Technisch aber unschön, da der Adapter durch das zu große Spiel nicht gerade sitzt. 
Naja, im Flugzeugbau gehts halt schonmal um 1/1000mm. Beim Fahrrad reicht wohl der Zollstock   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## axl65 (8. August 2005)

ich habe mir diesen thread genau durch gelesen und kann es garnicht glauben!!! anfang des jahres wollte ich mir ein canyon kaufen,mal gut das ich dieses nicht getan hab.was sich die firma hier geleistet hat,ist das aller letzte.so sollte man seine kunden nicht verarschen!!!es geht auch anders,siehe fa.liteville und syntace.
da steht bei canyon das dach in flammen und staabi als feuerwehrmann geht in urlaub und vergisst auch noch die lösung des problems herbei zu führen???und dann soll man eigentlich nur etwas kopieren und erfindet das viereckige ei und wundert sich das es nicht rollt???dies hier ist ja ein offenbarungseid der firma canyon!!!sollte mich mal jemand nach canyon fragen,werde ich ihn auf diesen thread hinweisen.
mit freundlichen grüssen aus berlin
axl


----------



## Frankfurter (8. August 2005)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)dies hier ist ja ein offenbarungseid der firma canyon!!!sollte mich mal jemand nach canyon fragen,werde ich ihn auf diesen thread hinweisen.
> mit freundlichen grüssen aus berlin
> axl



Jetzt mal offtopic:

Bei vielen andere Firmen würde dieser Thread schon lange gelöscht sein...
Siehs mal von der Seite

Und ich weiß nicht was/wo du arbeitest aber verzichtest du ohne weiteres auf deinen Urlaub? Bald wirds da wahrscheinlich noch streßiger für Staabi so das er den Urlaub dann wohl hätte ganz lassen müssen. Canyon hätte halt für ne ausreichende Vertretung sorgen müssen.


----------



## aemkei77 (8. August 2005)

ach der axl ist ja nur neidisch weil er auf den lite ville hype hineingefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (8. August 2005)

@axl
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ...  
Vielleicht lag es auch an der frühen Stunde, aber noch mehr abqualifizieren als Du es mit Deinem Beitrag getan hast, kann man sich eigentlich nicht.  

Prinzipiell ist es Canyon hoch anzurechnen, dass sie einen - wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe - Fertigungsfehler der Rahmenbauer irgendwo in Südostasien (?) versuchen zu beheben. Mag sein, dass Canyon es unterschätzt hat, wie die Kunden bzw. Kundinnen auf dieses Problem reagieren. Die Alternative wäre gewesen, die Rahmen wieder zurück gehen zu lassen und dieses Jahr wohl keine WXC liefern zu können. Zumindest haben sie es nicht a la "it's not a bug, it's a feature" verkauft, sondern sich wirklich um eine Lösung bemüht - wenn auch mit Startschwierigkeiten


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> ......Prinzipiell ist es Canyon hoch anzurechnen, dass sie einen - wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe - Fertigungsfehler der Rahmenbauer irgendwo in Südostasien (?) versuchen zu beheben.......



Naja, der "Fertigungsfehler" wurde ja - wie schon erwähnt - vom Vorjahr ohne Änderungen übernommen (nach dem Motto, "wenn sich keiner aufregt, dann wird es schon passen"....). Das sollte wiederum aber nicht sein......


----------



## Falk72 (8. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der "Fertigungsfehler" wurde ja - wie schon erwähnt - vom Vorjahr ohne Änderungen übernommen (nach dem Motto, "wenn sich keiner aufregt, dann wird es schon passen"....). Das sollte wiederum aber nicht sein......


Ich zitiere einfach mal 



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. des Problems am WXC Damenrahmens: Leider ist das bereits im letzten Jahr aufgetreten und *wir haben inkl. Fotodokumentation beim Rahmenhersteller reklamiert, denn von der Zeichnung her ist das natürlich so nicht vorgegeben.* Das der Zuganschlag 2005 schon wieder so schief sitzt ist höchst ärgerlich.


Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn der Rahmenhersteller zwei Jahre hintereinander solchen Bockmist baut. 

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Staabi (8. August 2005)

> Naja, der "Fertigungsfehler" wurde ja - wie schon erwähnt - vom Vorjahr ohne Änderungen übernommen (nach dem Motto, "wenn sich keiner aufregt, dann wird es schon passen"....). Das sollte wiederum aber nicht sein......



Nein, wie Du bei genauem Lesen meiner Postings feststellen kannst ist das so in der Zeichnung nicht vorgesehen und wurde nach dem Modelljahr 2004 von uns mehrfach mit genauer Dokumentation reklamiert und um Änderung für 2005 gebeten. Umso ärgerlicher, das der Zuganschlag bei den 2005er Modellen wieder so sitzt.  Tatsache ist aber auch, das wir 2004 keine einzige Kundenrückmeldung zu dem Umwerferzug am WXC bekommen haben. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, auch ohne Adapter sind die WXC-Fullies ohne Probleme fahrbar, wenn auch der Zug schwerer läuft als es bei optimaler Zugverlegung sein könnte, bzw. jetzt mit Adapter ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gratis (12. August 2005)

Gestern haben wir das WXC 5 bekommen. Der Adapter wurde perfekt eingebaut. Der Umwerfer funktioniert sehr gut. Danke Staabi. Aber der größte Dank geht an dich, Gabelfox. Ohne dich hätte Canyon nie reagiert. Solche Leute bräuchten wir in der Regierung, dann wüßte ich wen ich wählen 
würde!!

Vielen Dank

Peter und Gudrun
Bin jetzt leider 3 Wochen am Gardasee und muss biken.


----------



## aemkei77 (12. August 2005)

> Bin jetzt leider 3 Wochen am Gardasee und muss biken.




Du arme sau....


----------



## axl65 (13. August 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> @axl
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ...
> Vielleicht lag es auch an der frühen Stunde, aber noch mehr abqualifizieren als Du es mit Deinem Beitrag getan hast, kann man sich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Prinzipiell ist es Canyon hoch anzurechnen, dass sie einen - wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe - Fertigungsfehler der Rahmenbauer irgendwo in Südostasien (?) versuchen zu beheben. Mag sein, dass Canyon es unterschätzt hat, wie die Kunden bzw. Kundinnen auf dieses Problem reagieren. Die Alternative wäre gewesen, die Rahmen wieder zurück gehen zu lassen und dieses Jahr wohl keine WXC liefern zu können. Zumindest haben sie es nicht a la "it's not a bug, it's a feature" verkauft, sondern sich wirklich um eine Lösung bemüht - wenn auch mit Startschwierigkeiten


 

da liefert eine firma ein produkt mit einem mangel aus und du findest das okay?????egal wer den fehler begangen hat,auf dem rahmen steht canyon und das ist entscheidend!!!und soweit ich den thread richtig gelesen habe,hat sich ein canyon-besitzer um diesen mangel gekümmert!!!ich bin morgens  schon wach und schreibe auch zu dieser zeit mit klaren gedanken!!!und ich kann beim besten willen nicht sehen,wo sich canyon um eine lösung bemüht hätte!vielmehr sind sie dazu gedrängt worden!!!dann sage mir doch mal,warum sich die leute dann an canyon wenden und nicht immer an die hersteller der einzelnen komponenten???hättest du diesen makel am rad,würdest du dich dann an den südostasiatischen rahmenbruzzler wenden???wohl kaum!in diesem sinne....


----------



## axl65 (13. August 2005)

Frankfurter schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal offtopic:
> 
> Bei vielen andere Firmen würde dieser Thread schon lange gelöscht sein...
> Siehs mal von der Seite
> ...


 
heut zu tage ist es nun mal so,jedenfalls im service bzw.dienstleistungsbereich,sollte es brennen gibt es keinen urlaub!ich arbeite bei berlins grösster umzugsfirma und wir unterliegen auch den schwankungen des marktes.mir würde nicht im traum einfallen,um urlaub zu bitten wenn saison ist!und den job den der staabi hat,den hat er sich selbst ausgesucht.und er muss eben dann anders reagieren als ein dreher an seiner maschine!


----------



## axl65 (13. August 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> ach der axl ist ja nur neidisch weil er auf den lite ville hype hineingefallen ist


 
ich bin sicherlich alles andere als neidisch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankfurter (13. August 2005)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> heut zu tage ist es nun mal so,jedenfalls im service bzw.dienstleistungsbereich,sollte es brennen gibt es keinen urlaub!ich arbeite bei berlins grösster umzugsfirma und wir unterliegen auch den schwankungen des marktes.mir würde nicht im traum einfallen,um urlaub zu bitten wenn saison ist!und den job den der staabi hat,den hat er sich selbst ausgesucht.und er muss eben dann anders reagieren als ein dreher an seiner maschine!




Ließ noch ma was ich geschrieben habe. Ich denke das der Rest des Jahres Haupsaison ist und das jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt. Das ist dan in etwa so, wie wenn du deinen Urlaub ein Jahr vorher nimmst und dann 2 Wochen vorher absagen musst weil dein Chef doch noch was findet was zu erledige ist.


----------



## Staabi (13. August 2005)

Hallo,

Lustig das Axl65 mich und meinen Job so genau kennt das er auch weiß, wann ich meinen Urlaub zu nehmen habe und wann nicht... Ich arbeite weder in der Werkstatt, noch im Verkauf und meine "Hochbetriebszeiten" sind deshalb anders gelagert als in diesen Bereichen des Unternehmens. Noch dazu, aber das hat hier gar nichts zu suchen, hatte ich Anfang Juni feste Termine, nein keine Urlaubsreise. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen muss wenn ich Urlaub nehme...

Nochmals, das Problem des schwergängigen Umwerferschaltzugs ist sicherlich vorhanden gewesen, aber nicht so groß wie es hier im Forum dargestellt wird. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die Räder sind/waren auch ohne Adapter voll fahrbar, das Problem war bereits im letzten Jahr vorhanden und wir hatten nicht eine (!) Reklamation diesbezüglich. Warum regen sich hier eigentlich immer die Leute am meisten auf, die es 1. nicht betrifft und die 2. deshalb die Sache gar nicht richtig einschätzen können?

Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, mir war die Lösung des Problems schon wichtig, sie ist aber wegen anderen Dingen untergegangen bzw. verzögert worden. Dafür kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## axl65 (13. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Lustig das Axl65 mich und meinen Job so genau kennt das er auch weiß, wann ich meinen Urlaub zu nehmen habe und wann nicht... Ich arbeite weder in der Werkstatt, noch im Verkauf und meine "Hochbetriebszeiten" sind deshalb anders gelagert als in diesen Bereichen des Unternehmens. Noch dazu, aber das hat hier gar nichts zu suchen, hatte ich Anfang Juni feste Termine, nein keine Urlaubsreise. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen muss wenn ich Urlaub nehme...
> 
> ...


 
-wann du deinen urlaub nimmst,gebe ich dir recht,geht mich nichts an!
-welche rolle du in dem unternehmen hast,weiss ich auch nicht,hast du recht!
-dieses forum ist öffentlich,kann von jedem gelesen  und auch von jedem kommentiert werden!!!nichts anderes habe ich getan,ob es mich nun betrifft oder nicht!
-was mir nicht gefällt,ist die art und weise wie sich dieses problem hier hin geschleppt hat.und ob fahrbar oder nicht???kauf dir nen tv und ab und zu schalten sich die programme weg,fändest du das okay???sehen kannst du ja trotzdem!!!
-so ein problem kannst du doch nicht einfach vergessen???zumal du dich hier schon des öfteren dazu geäussert hattest!das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.ich lege aber wert darauf,das ich dich nicht persönlich angreifen möchte und du sicherlich ne'menge problem um die ohren hast.ich möchte auch nicht mit dir tauschen!!!trotzdem ist das keine werbung für sondern eher gegen euch!!!
mit freundlichen grüssen    axl


----------



## axl65 (13. August 2005)

Frankfurter schrieb:
			
		

> Ließ noch ma was ich geschrieben habe. Ich denke das der Rest des Jahres Haupsaison ist und das jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt. Das ist dan in etwa so, wie wenn du deinen Urlaub ein Jahr vorher nimmst und dann 2 Wochen vorher absagen musst weil dein Chef doch noch was findet was zu erledige ist.


 
in so einen sauren apfel musste ich schon beißen!!!ich finde dies zwar nicht schön aber manchmal gibt es so blöde sachen!!!


----------



## gabelfox (14. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals, das Problem des schwergängigen Umwerferschaltzugs ist sicherlich vorhanden gewesen, aber nicht so groß wie es hier im Forum dargestellt wird. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die Räder sind/waren auch ohne Adapter voll fahrbar, das Problem war bereits im letzten Jahr vorhanden und wir hatten nicht eine (!) Reklamation diesbezüglich.



Das hast du schon des öfteren geschrieben und ist für mich (und vor allem für meine Frau) in keiner Weise nachvollziehbar. Ich habe es auch schon öfter geschrieben, nach 4-5 Betätigungen des linken Umwerferhebels war bei meiner  Frau Schicht im Daumen. Und das die Masse sich anscheinend mit offensichtlichen Produktmängeln abfindet, ist für mich schon lange keine Überraschung mehr. Geld scheint da zu sein   
In diesem Zusammenhang mal zu dem Testergebnis in der "Mountainbike 9/2004": Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie die Tester/-innen eine derartige Schwergängigkeit im Test unerwähnt durchgehen lassen. Ich habe in der MTB Redaktion mal angefragt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Sonst regen die sich wegen jedem psi Druckunterschied im Reifen auf     und sowas geht durch. Wozu solche Test? Mehr als eine Aufzählung der verbauten Komponenten mit anschließendem Lobgesang auf den Hersteller scheint heute nicht mehr gefragt zu sein.



			
				axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich kann beim besten willen nicht sehen,wo sich canyon um eine lösung bemüht hätte!vielmehr sind sie dazu gedrängt worden!!!



Zustimm. Mir wurde es langsam schon echt zu blöd darum zu "betteln", das die Lösung umgesetzt wird. Dann schreibt Staabi weiter oben, das erste Muster wird noch in Details "verbessert".
häh? Mal abgesehen von dem jetzt schlechteren Sitz im Anlöthalter am Rahmen bedingt durch die Niete mit dem zu kleinem Durchmesser, ist das ziemlich exakt nach meiner Zeichung entstanden. Was soll son Spruch? Ihr habt die Lösung auf dem Tablett bekommen und stellt es dann noch so hin das ihr es in Details noch verbessert hättet? Ich lauf gleich grün an.   



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, mir war die Lösung des Problems schon wichtig, sie ist aber wegen anderen Dingen untergegangen bzw. verzögert worden. Dafür kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. "Shit happens".

Stephan


----------



## Rhön burti (21. August 2005)

Hi,
nachdem das Thema nun jetzt durch ist hier nochmal eine positive Meldung. Kurze E-Mail an Staabi, ein paar Tage später war von der  Canyon Werkstatt ein Brief da.
Inhalt: Adapter inkl. neuem Shimano Schaltzug

Ergebnis: Hochshiften auch von zarter Frauenhand locker zu schaffen

Geht doch

Gruß Burti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

